# Is this Poa Annua?



## DoubleBarrel (May 19, 2019)

And if so, what will knock it out?


----------



## Michael58 (Aug 16, 2020)

That doesn't look like Poa Annua to me, it doesn't have those "crinkles" in the leaf and from the pictures the leaves look wide...


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Doveweed?


----------

